# Advanced Diploma of Financial Planning



## Tax Free (1 December 2009)

Are there there any interested members in forming a study group to complete the Advanced Diploma of Financial Planning ? 

I have recently completed the Estate Planning subject and currently about 90% through the tax planning assignment and hope to sit the exam within two to three weeks ! 

I hope I can help someone and contribute to this great forum.


----------



## BlingBling (6 January 2010)

Hi Tax Free,

How's the course going? Who are you doing it through?

I am just about to start the final course in the ADFP with Kaplan. Then jumping into the Grad dip of Applied Finance followed by the masters. (all to attain my CFP status as I don't have a degree)


----------



## eskimow007 (6 January 2010)

Hi... Does anyone want to show me a copy of the assignment for Estate Planning for reference. I've done the module, and while it is straight forward, i'm time poor


----------



## modandm (6 January 2010)

good on ya guys.

can i ask what aspirations you have for the future doing the adfs course.  also what is you opinion of the course and coverage.  Does this course get you a job?

Im moving to aussie in 3 weeks from nz and am interested in getting into the investments (stockbroking) or maybe financial advisory (planning) sector.

I havent done any financial planning courses but am about to start level 3 of the cfa and am considering doing the RG146 gap course.

good luck with the study anyways


----------



## BlingBling (6 January 2010)

modandm said:


> good on ya guys.
> can i ask what aspirations you have for the future doing the adfs course.  also what is you opinion of the course and coverage.  Does this course get you a job?




I did the Dip in Fin Services (Fin Planning) through Kaplan before coming to Australia, to try and get work as a planner. Got me a job but you will probably have to start in Client services and work upwards if you have no previous experience. 

As I stated in the above post, I am doing all the study to get my CFP.

Eskimo, have a crack at the Estate Planning assignment, it shouldn't take too much time.


----------



## DaveMac (6 January 2010)

Hey guys, 

I'd be interested to know who you're doing your ADFP through too.  

Finsia and then Kaplan used to be the main one... and then about 10 other "colleges" popped up selling cheaper DFPs.


----------



## BlingBling (7 January 2010)

DaveMac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd be interested to know who you're doing your ADFP through too.
> 
> Finsia and then Kaplan used to be the main one... and then about 10 other "colleges" popped up selling cheaper DFPs.




DaveMac, DFP & ADFP through Kaplan & will be doing my Masters in Applied finance through Finsia (Kaplan).
I think they are the best courses and are recognised well throughout the industry.


----------

